# User Guide for ACL Lifestyle Model LS 112 Heating Control



## choocter_quine (Nov 9, 2010)

Have just moved into a new house and there is no user guide for the heating control. Also some of the labels for the controls have worn off. Have tried to find a user manual on the web but this appears to be quite an old model, and as such have not had much luck. Can anyone assist with this please?

Ta


----------

